# Report: 46% Of Australia's Impounded Cars Are Holdens



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

General Motors' Australian Holden brand remains the choice of hooligans down under, as police in the Australian state of Victoria announced that 46% of cars impounded under their "hoon" laws. Ford is the second most popular with 16.7% of the impound share, while Nissan is third with 7.8%.

Holden's Commodore has been Australia's best-selling vehicle for decades, and the rear-drive chassis and plentiful supply of turbo six-cylinder or General Motors V8s means that cheap, powerful Holdens are easily affordable for young Australian enthusiasts.

Australian police have taken to crushing vehicles confiscated in cases of reckless driving if they are deemed "unsafe". One police officer cited a vehicle without "ABS brakes and airbags" stating "I cannot, in good conscience, send that vehicle back into the community." Many older Commodores (such as the VL series pictured above) did not come with these features, but remain immensely popular with young gearheads.

Despite their old-school muscle car flavor, North Americans stayed away from the two Holden models sold in North America, the 2003-2006 Pontiac GTO (based off the Holden Monaro) and the 2008-2009 Pontiac G8 (a rebadged Commodore SS).

More: *Report: 46% Of Australia's Impounded Cars Are Holdens* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You need to check your North American GTO production dates.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How can they say we stayed away from them?? Didn't they sell all of them they imported?? Or did they only import what was ordered??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought the contract was to make and sell X cars. They are all sold, but some of them did end up being leftovers... mostly because of the dealers attitutes, not the cars themselves.

I didn't buy my GTO new because I was treated badly. I went shopping 2 years ago, the one dealer wouldn't let me drive it without runing my credit... then another said I couldn't afford it but little did he know I had an almost 300Hp SVTf that I dumped $10k into the motor. Little did they know I already was approved for a car and had a blank check from the bank in my pockett

Same thing happened with Julie and the G8 GT/GXP. They kept telling her it was too much car for her, but we didn't tell them we pulled up in *her *GTO til we decided to walk away.

Never came accross that at he Ford dealer when checking out Mustangs.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy cow no abs no airbag, the car is unsafe? COME ON! How is any one alive on the planet. This crap and the same you got at the dealership. Where is it that people need to save others. They made cars for like 80 with no airbags and abs. The hi horsepower car has been made for the last 50 years. They made the new GTO for who, old ladies with a brick under the petal to keep there depends dry?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Someone should contact their govt.... ship some bumpers and crap over here before crushing the cars.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AutoGuide.com said:


> General Motors' Australian Holden brand remains the choice of hooligans down under, as police in the Australian state of Victoria announced that 46% of cars impounded under their "hoon" laws. Ford is the second most popular with 16.7% of the impound share, while Nissan is third with 7.8%.
> 
> Holden's Commodore has been Australia's best-selling vehicle for decades, and the rear-drive chassis and plentiful supply of turbo six-cylinder or General Motors V8s means that cheap, powerful Holdens are easily affordable for young Australian enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


I think the movie that started it all was Mad Max. The hooligan Nite Rider in the begaining drove a Holden.


HP11 said:


> You need to check your North American GTO production dates.


Well the 04 GTO did hit showroom floors and was built in 2003.:lol: Does that count?


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> I think the movie that started it all was Mad Max. The hooligan Nite Rider in the begaining drove a Holden.


Yep:

Mad Max Cars - The Nightrider's 1972 HQ Monaro


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The US government bought a few. 


________________________________________
Read this before you watch the video

A new look at the U2. 
You can see why the U-2 is considered the most difficult plane in the world to fly. Each pilot has a co-pilot, who chases the plane on the runway in a sports car. Most of the cars are either Pontiac GTOs or Chevrolet Cameros the Air Force buys American.
The chase cars talk the pilot down as he lands on bicycle-style landing gear.
In that spacesuit, the pilot in the plane simply cannot get a good view of the runway.
Upon takeoff, the wings on this plane, which extend 103 feet from tip to tip, literally flap.
To stabilize the wings on the runway, two pogo sticks on wheels prop the ends of the wings.
As the plane flies away, the pogo sticks drop off.
The plane climbs at an amazing rate of nearly 10,000 feet a minute.
Within about four minutes,
I was at 40,000 feet, higher than any commercial airplane. We kept going up to 13 miles above Earth's surface.
You get an incredible sensation up there As you look out the windows, it feels like you're floating, it feels like you're not moving, but you're actually going 500 mph..
The U-2 was built to go higher than any other aircraft. In fact today, more than 50 years since it went into production, the U-2 flies higher than any aircraft in the world with the exception of the space shuttle.
It is flying more missions and longer missions than ever before nearly 70 missions a month over Iraq and Afghanistan, an operational tempo that is unequaled in history.
The pilots fly for 11 hours at a time, sometimes more than 11 hours up there alone.
By flying so high, the U-2 has the capability of doing reconnaissance over a country without actually violating its airspace.
It can look off to the side, peering 300 miles or more inside a country without actually flying over it.
It can "see" in the dark and through clouds.
It can also "hear," intercepting conversations 14 miles below.
The U-2, an incredible piece of history and also a current piece of high technology, is at the center of the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.
Enjoy the ride!
Lockheed U-2
Take A Ride in a Spy Plane, Click the link below. Go to the lower right corner of the screen and click the icon immediately to the left of the volume control to bring up the full screen.
Click Here for a Ride In a U2 - Have Your Sound On

Breathtaking spy plane footage. [VIDEO]


----------

